# Coach in CHICAGO for Turkey Day....Cigar King- SKOKIE Herf on Sat Nov 24th



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Yes it's over a month away but if you are or will be in the CHICAGO area over Thanksgiving, a group of us will be meeting @ Cigar King in Skoikie IL. We'll probably arrive around 11 and leave ???( oh yeah good pizza joint bout 3 doors down too). If you can make it I'd like to see ya.

Randy


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Have been contacted by about 15 BOTL that will try to show(9 have comfirmed yes). Hope to see ya...you too Icehog.:ss:ss


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm in! :tu


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

While the wife goes shopping...so will I :tu


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

cool


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya gotta meet the Coach if ya can fellow BOTL's, an awesome gorilla IMHO:tu:tu


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

Ol'Sailer:

I'd like to come up to Onterio to herf wit you too. Throw me a pm with some dates please.(US or CA).

r

ps...hope your not givin the Cohibas to your Bro anymore..........:ss:ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I wont be there... but wouldn't mind getting togeather for a smoke another time! Get the ACC boys out and about!


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Right now put me down as a maybe, but a strong maybe. I know I will be in the Madison area then so it wouldn't be a long haul.


----------



## mostholycerebus (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm a maybe, unfortunately I never know what my schedule is gonna be until a week before. Sounds great though!


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

slim possibility i might be there coach...the old lady wants to go to Chicago to visit her son ..so that would be great excuse for me to go also


----------

